# my nano iwagumi



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

i've had a few planted tanks in the past but never really shared them. i was out of the game for a while and just set up a nano this weekend.

glass is a ~3.5g no name, rounded corners and rimless. picked it up for $30 at LFS (fish gallery). substrate is fluval shrimp stratum, seiryu stone. lighting is just a zoo-med fixture with a CCFL bulb. it's really overkill and i plan on getting something more suitable and more attractive  i've got the stuff for DIY co2 from my previous tanks, i just haven't set it up yet.

flora is just HC, i might put some dwarf hairgrass in the back eventually. fauna planned is blue tiger shrimp and maybe a few cardinals.


















update! 2/20/12 - working on getting the algae under control, less light/co2 and stopped dosing ferts completely. fauna is now 10 baby orange eye blue tigers and 3 crystal blacks all courtesy of my buddy, khoa. his username on here is 'deviltiger'


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

no comments or suggestions?


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

NO COMMENTS FOR YOU



kidding, it looks good  real good


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

iKine said:


> NO COMMENTS FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 
> kidding, it looks good  real good


Always joking around on here lol.

I think this tank looks really good and will look even better when that HC grows in.
I am from the Dallas area, what fish store is it?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know anything about anything but I think it looks great. I concur with your plans for DHG in the background and think it would look even better with that and a full carpet.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

I really like it too. Great rocks! The 3.5 gallon tank must be tiny.


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks 

the LFS i use is Fish Gallery. there's one in dallas near downtown and somewhere around houston. they carry some nice stuff. ADA and fluval gear, usually have HC, DHG, riccia and other popular plants in stock, RCS, amano shrimp, cardinal tetras, yadda yadda. the tank is a good bit bigger than the usual 2.5g. i'll take some better pictures when i get the mini coralife and paintball co2 setup i'm looking at picking up off my buddy


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Looks great!!
What lighting do you use and what is dhe distance from substrate?


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

it's just this hood sitting directly on top of the tank with a CFL bulb. it's overkill and will probably start growing algae soon but i have the mini coralife on the way.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

what filter you going with?


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks awesome - would be a great betta tank!


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

i'm actually considering a betta for it 

the filter is a small chinese HOB. cheap, works great. it flows enough for probably ~5g, i had to put a bunch of floss and a sponge in it.


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

He (or she!) would LOVE it! Especially if the filter is already baffled. Just keep the water level a bit low and it would be perfect.


----------



## iKine (Aug 4, 2011)

radioman said:


> Always joking around on here lol.


lol, have to keep myself entertained somehow.


----------



## mclonghorn215 (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks nice. That one of those Aqua One nanos they have there? Was just there yesterday. If you haven't found the mini coralife fixture yet, Dallas North Aquarium has a couple I think.


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

sure is! pretty nice unit for $30. i'm getting the gear from a buddy, just gotta make time to meet up.


----------



## NeocaridinaCollector (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice tank, that HC will really complete the scape when it carpets.
We get those exact same tanks over here to, but they're only about $8 for the 3.5gal ones, the 10gal ones cost $12 lol.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

how's the stratum working for you with the HC? any floaters?


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

long overdue pictures! coralife mini and high-tech co2 are now installed along with a couple of RCS and an oto. co2 is kind of exposed and ugly but we're moving soon so i'm not too worried about it :biggrin:


































excuse the quality of the photos, i'm too lazy to use a real camera so these are just taken with my phone


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

aweeby said:


> how's the stratum working for you with the HC? any floaters?


it's working great. i basically half-buried the HC but it's growing out and rooting quickly.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

looking great! my lfs just got some stratum in... from the looks of this it might be worth a try!


----------



## dmattbfan5 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Awesome!*

I just started a 10 gallon Iwagumi this week. I finally sat down to start the thread of my dry start with glosso and saw this. Way to go! I saw a tank much like yours that inspired me to start this Iwagumi. Thanks for sharing. Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

dsmdylan said:


> long overdue pictures! coralife mini and high-tech co2 are now installed along with a couple of RCS and an oto. co2 is kind of exposed and ugly but we're moving soon so i'm not too worried about it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tank looks great. And nice choice on the Shun Knife. I have a whole set of them. Love em!


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

update on OP!


----------



## ItsDubC (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice! Love Fish Gallery here in Houston. They sell Aqua One and Aqua H20 tanks that look similar to yours.

I'm not a huge fan of iwagumis but would still like to see this tank filled in. Any updated pics?


----------



## dsmdylan (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah, i put 2 new pics in the original post. it's funny how little growth there is in the shadow of the big rock, compared to directly under the light


----------

